
Chrome Incognito has a Gmail account saved in it (try it yourself) - scottmcdot
Step1: Open Chrome Incognito<p>Step2: Google &quot;gmail login&quot; without the quotes<p>Step3: Click on &quot;Sign in...&quot;. See screenshot here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;gvLCCGa<p>Step4: Whose email is this auto-populated and why? https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;EiMRV5s
======
sdbillin
Not seeing this. The only option I have is to autofill with my browser sync
credentials. -edit- it shows all my saved gmail credentials, which for this
browser is just one.

------
desktopninja
confirmed. happens to me.

Google Chrome 77.0.3865.90 (Official Build) (64-bit) Revision
58c425ba843df2918d9d4b409331972646c393dd-refs/branch-heads/3865@{#830}

------
jgrahamc
Doesn't happen for me.

------
ddingus
Happened for me.

------
tego101
Happens to me

